# wheel type question



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

hey everybody. i have a couple wheel questions
what kind of wheels are these, and are they worth anything? he says it either came off of a 5000 or a early 100-200








and these are oem 15 in basketweaves sorry for the bad pic. the guys says that he got it off of a 200. how much are they worth?








TIA


----------



## 97jettatreknh (Apr 23, 2006)

the top pic look like early 80's scirocco and I can't tell what the other pic is. If they are true they can be worth something, but it really depends what shape they are in.


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: wheel type question (azn)*

I agree, the top wheels look like 13 inch Scirocco MK1 wheels. I don't recognize the other wheels, if they are 4 hole I think they would only have fit the 4000, 5000, and 100.
See link: http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/
-David


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: wheel type question (The Doc)*

The first pis is indeed the Scirocco wheel, but I believe they came on some early 4000s as well as perhaps the Audi Fox. 4x100 bolt pattern.
The second set of wheels looks to be the real BBS wheels, found stock on the Audi 200 20V and also the Audi V8. Might have been optional on other versions of 100s and 200s. 5x112 bolt pattern.
'


----------

